# Looking For Adult Female Sulcata



## Tortise-man (Mar 29, 2021)

Hey I am looking for an adult female sulcata. I recently had one of my female sulcatas die and I have been looking to get another one. Does anyone know where to get one?


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2021)

They become available from time to time. People offer them to me regularly.

How did yours die? How many do you have?


----------



## Tortise-man (Mar 29, 2021)

Tom said:


> They become available from time to time. People offer them to me regularly.
> 
> How did yours die? How many do you have?


I do not know how mine died. I have 3(now 2) females and 1 male. They are all fine except last month one of my females passed away overnight. I saw no marks or anything on her. I asked around but no one could figure out why. All of the other three are in perfect health, I got them checked out. I want to get another female because now it is just the male with the two females and I am afraid he may start pestering them more since it is just the two. The enclosure is huge (i live on a farm) 10,000 square ft +. Also there are multiple heated hides for the animals. If you have one or know of anyone that has one I would be more than happy to buy it. Also I live in Texas.


----------



## bvenuss (Aug 22, 2021)

What’s your budget?


----------



## mac4u (Sep 23, 2021)

I have 2 females, but they are only 2 years old. They need to be re-homed. I'm also in the Houston, Texas area


----------

